# Gondwana [2.5 gal]



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Oooohh, pretty! 

In the second to last picture, are the lava rock covered in white "wood snot" from the wood, particularly the ones in the front left and right corners? Just wondering why they look smooth faced. I might have preferred to use naturally smooth faced stones/rock for a more natural look, but yours came out looking nice.

I think something can be done to better create more depth towards the back middle of the tank (top point of triangle, for aquascaper talk), but I am no aquascaper haha. Might grow in to create the effect.

Very nice tank! I think some tannins might have it look even better. Good job.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! That rocks are coated with Fissidens/yoghurt - they will be covered with moss (stones won't be visible)  
You are right about center part, now it is to low but there is fissidens so it will grow for a 1-2cm. And on the center background there is Flame moss.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

At first glance looking at photo 1, I was worried what this would look like. Seeing it filled in with some plants, WOW!


----------



## ckeep22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks great!!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice little tank you have there.


----------



## saiko (Mar 30, 2007)

thats really a very pretty tank!!
I love the way you have used the Bucephalandra, just popping up like flowers...class!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Lol, I thought the second pic was a black cat, for a second there.

Awesome plant in last pic, I have never seen those. The one at the left really frames the picture.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Those buces...


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Heh. I thought that photo was a cat at first, too.

Lovely tank. But why "Gondwana"? Is it supposed to be a Triassic forest?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! 



randym said:


> But why "Gondwana"? Is it supposed to be a Triassic forest?


As reference to ancient world, so yes, Triassic forest is accurate description.


----------



## FizzyShellfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Awesome. Where do you get SS mesh?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

From UK ebay - inoxia


----------



## danarl (May 13, 2015)

I'm in love. 
Just give me that tank with high grade black crystals and im good for life. This is one of the prettiest tank I've ever seen. 
You'll have to excuse me, but when I'll have the money and time im gonna copy that absolutely beautiful hardscape. 

As for obvious reasons, subscribed. 


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykith (Dec 6, 2015)

As previously stated, amazing hardscape.. its making me rethink putting my 2.5 gal cube in storage!!

Well done. Looking forward to its progress!


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

This tank is stunning. I am so jealous.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job,any up dates???


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothing changed much as most are slow growing plants. Well, some slime appear on the wood, but that was expected. Fish and shrimps coming soon!


----------



## matefrio (Oct 2, 2015)

shaman. said:


> Nothing changed much as most are slow growing plants. Well, some slime appear on the wood, but that was expected. Fish and shrimps coming soon!


What are your fish plans?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Boraras micros


----------



## FizzyShellfish (Dec 19, 2015)

I am 100% going to copy what you did with the wood in this tank. Just awesome. I might go with Mangrove, but I love the flush-cut to the surface. Just beautiful.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Can't wait for the shrimp to come!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 18:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Couldn't resist, throw in 3 Taiwan bee "Black pinto"


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Beautiful tank and that shrimp is amazing!!!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, very nice looking shrimps but also very expensive €20 each...:icon_roll

Bolbitis in pearling:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Fissidens fox applied by yogurt method. Looks very natural (better then glued with super glue)


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Unbelievably beautiful! This is such an amazing tank. Subscribed for more awesome.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

shaman. said:


> Fissidens fox applied by yogurt method. Looks very natural (better then glued with super glue)


What is the Yogurt Method? This is intriguing.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Look here: Attaching moss to the hardscape - Yogurt method ~ Bolbi Aquarium


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

shaman. said:


> Look here: Attaching moss to the hardscape - Yogurt method ~ Bolbi Aquarium


OK, thanks! I take it you have to let the yogurt dry a little, before wetting it? I would think misting the surfaces would dilute the yogurt and make it run?

At anyrate that's really clever, can this be done with regular Christmas and Java moss?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

In the tank from the link i have waited for 2 weeks with every day wetting. On this tank i flooded it few hours after. Works well in both cases. My only notice is if you flood it in same day - do not run the filter till the moss attach, or point the outlet away from spots where is the moss. You can do this with any kind of moss.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Today arrived 21 Boraras micros... Now i have 35! Yes, 35 fishes in 2.5 gallon.  They are tiny, maybe 1/2". Change my mind about shrimps... I decide to go with Taiwan bee "King kong"


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

How one earth do you keep so many rasboras in one tank? I have 7 in a 3 gal and I thought that was over stocked...


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I had 14 of them in 1 gallon for over a year, and everything was fine. So my calculation is that i can keep 35 in 2.5g  Also in this tank i have much better filtration (eden 501). I am doing water changes every 3-4 days so no problem


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you sure they aren't too cramped? (Very impressive scape by the way :wink2.


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

shaman. said:


> I had 14 of them in 1 gallon for over a year, and everything was fine. So my calculation is that i can keep 35 in 2.5g  Also in this tank i have much better filtration (eden 501). I am doing water changes every 3-4 days so no problem


Yep, with frequent water changes to remove the nitrogenous waste that builds up more quickly with a higher bioload, and assuming no compatibility and/or aggression issues, should be fine. All else equal, more room is better for schooling fish, but the various micro rasbora species like these seem to do fine in nano tanks.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Iwagumist said:


> Are you sure they aren't too cramped? (Very impressive scape by the way :wink2.


They behave normally, most of time they picking something from the ground... Interesting to watch. They have good meals, 4 types of food including microworms. :laugh2: (Thanks! :wink2


----------



## yukyuklee (Nov 28, 2005)

awesome!!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

First algae problems... It is mostly under the light unit where intensity is strongest. Decide to reduce light intensity with Duckweed (ordered also Red root floaters). Hope that will help...


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

King kongs arrived! :bounce:


----------



## aquaticaddict (Jan 26, 2016)

Way cool tank and shrimp! Over the top really, you have done GREAT!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome tank! I really got to try that yogurt method! Now I think we need a FTS with the rasboras 

Bump: Oh and are you running co2?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Rasboras are in the bed, sorry they can't pose for photo shooting now. :laugh2:
Yes i am running CO2, but very carefully about 25 bubbles per minute (green DC) and only when lights on. :wink2:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 31










Just arrived Red Root Floaters... Light is now quite dim


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

One very nice King Kong specimen:


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Is that one of the drop checkers that hang on the outside of the tank? How well do they work? Are they slower responding than in-tank DC's?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, that's it. Works great for me. Responding same as in-tank ones.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Outstanding photo!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks mot! Boraras micros:


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh, I really want to adopt a few Black King Kong shrimp! Yours look so healthy!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Since i added floating plants hair algae completely gone... Fishes also likes dim light!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

shaman. said:


>


Beautiful.

What camera/lens/settings do you use for these shots?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! I have Nikon D200 with this lens: Nikon 60mm AF-S Micro
Usually max ISO due to low light conditions and "Aperture priority" Exposure program


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Some more photos:


----------



## garrettsr71awesome (Sep 23, 2014)

Stunning photography you got there dude! Just used your blog to do the yogurt method. Half the yogurt went into the tank and the other half into my smoothie.


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

LOVE this tank! The plant choices look amazing with the hard scape you set up. Are those Boraras Naevus? I'm looking to do a similar stocking for my 5 gal, with a Boraras and shrimp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oghorille (Jul 1, 2015)

Can we get a full tank shot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Absolutely amazing shaman. Your tanks are finished with precision and are truly artistic! Love it and can't wait to see this tank grow in even more!


----------



## TaylorTurner (Mar 15, 2016)

This tank is absolutely stunning!


----------



## roobot5000 (Sep 22, 2012)

Update?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, we need another update!
another Full Tank Shot pleaseeeee


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Here you go... Removed most of the floating plants - had problems with Crypt tonkinensis due to huge shade. Now it is better.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Feb 1, 2014)

Beautiful tank! Well done. How are the shrimp doing?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! All doing great, waiting for babies! :wink:


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just out of this world! Unbelievable scape Shaman! 
Your tanks have seriously given me so much inspiration in crazy!
Keep it up!


----------



## Fishez (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesome Tank, thanks for sharng.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!  Fissidens sp. 'Dwarf' :


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

@shaman. You flooded the tank only hours after doing the yogurt/fissidens method? How many hours approximately? I'd be interested in trying this out.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, I let it dry about 4-5 hours.


----------



## ScrubbyDick (Mar 31, 2016)

Amazing tank!!!


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

Those buces are beautiful!


----------



## xxoczukxx (Aug 16, 2014)

just wondering cuz i want to try it myself, so you put the yogurt and moss on, waited a couple hours and flooded? did you do anything to it or just leave it be with low flow and the yogurt just went away?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow tank looks great!! love the thread!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

xxoczukxx said:


> just wondering cuz i want to try it myself, so you put the yogurt and moss on, waited a couple hours and flooded? did you do anything to it or just leave it be with low flow and the yogurt just went away?


That's right. Yogurt completely decomposed for about 2-3 weeks.

More photos:


----------



## Sykith (Dec 6, 2015)

Been following the thread, that first shot is beautiful! Well both are! 

This tank was part of the inspiration for reviving my old 2.5 cube, so thanks!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Woah! The Fissidens on those branches! That yogurt method worked out really well for you.


----------

